# Thrive 707A Handy Massager



## Jole (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello,

I had a good hair cut a few days ago; towards the end barber used this massager on my sholders and back, it felt great. I wrote down the name of the massager (thread title). Unfortunately, the barber, who's not the owner, didn't know where the shop got it from!

The question is: Which would be the most likely shop/mall where I might be able to find it? This is obviously an old model, because googling it didn't give me much at all.

Thanks for any suggestions,

Jole


----------

